# A little frustrated.....Need a new band (maybe)



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

1st of all I had a long day, I am not working away from the house tomorrow and so I am enjoying some frosty cold beverages. For the last 2 years and for the first time since maybe I was 20eeessh I have been playing in a cover band. With the family and other personal demands of other band members we arn't doing much lately. I am rapidly loosing enthusiasm and am entertaining the idea of starting another band. I would much prefer a better ratio of original songs to cover. At best we are 90% cover and maybe if lucky 10% original. I would prefer to flip that ratio.:brew:


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

My band did work out of Playhouse Studios many years ago. Our band then was Primal Spirit. Other bands that worked out of Playhouse: Kings X, Galactic Cowboy, the African steel drum band and a bunch of others I don't remember. I play a blues based hard rock style and have played small clubs as well as larger venues.


----------

